# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  جزر ومد

## reda laby

[frame="15 80"]جزر ومد هواك لهوايا 
برق ورعد غيرتى عليك
لو بتفكر تبنى حكاية
 تنهى بيها شوقى إليك
يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
يبقى بترسم من أيامك
الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
وإن قررت معنى كلامك
يبقى اعلنت الحب عليك
فى ليل البعد
جزر ومد[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> [frame="15 80"]جزر ومد هواك لهوايا 
> برق ورعد غيرتى عليك
> لو بتفكر تبنى حكاية
>  تنهى بيها شوقى إليك
> يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
> خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
> يبقى بترسم من أيامك
> الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
> وإن قررت معنى كلامك
> ...


[frame="7 70"]

 :f: 
حتى ان كان حبك ليا
بيطمعنى ويرجع ينسى
وبلقى معاه اوجاع وأسيه
ولايوم بيرسينى فى مرسى
برضه انا قلبى فيه حنيه
ولاعمره على قلبك يقسى
لو راح تفضل تتعب فيا
جوه فقلبى حبك لسه
 :f: 
[/frame]


هى تباته .. ااه  :Glad: 
بس حبيت اتواصل معاك يا باشا :y: 


تسلم ايدك .. :f: 
ويسلم قلمك الجميل

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

حبيب قلبى 
أخى الفاضل
حسن
شاعر الرومانسية 
إنت يا راجل بتغيظنى 
كل ماترد على مقطوعة شعرية أو خاطرة 
ترد زيَى ؟
إنت بتغير ولا إيه ؟
صحيح شاعر فظيع وأستاذ وعلامة وبنتعلم منك
لكن ماتبقاش بالشكل ده
ماشى ياعم [frame="7 80"]كلامك جميل وعاجبنى
و ردك بديع وساليبنى
من بين البحور و جايبنى
(الوافى) حقيقى صايبنى 
بس انت فى قلبى حاببنى[/frame]

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> حبيب قلبى 
> أخى الفاضل
> حسن
> شاعر الرومانسية 
> إنت يا راجل بتغيظنى 
> كل ماترد على مقطوعة شعرية أو خاطرة 
> ترد زيَى ؟
> إنت بتغير ولا إيه ؟
> صحيح شاعر فظيع وأستاذ وعلامة وبنتعلم منك
> ...


[frame="7 70"]

وماله لما ارد زيك ..
ماانت استاذنا يافندم
دى هى كلمه بس منك
منها يدوب احنا نتعلم
ولو كلامى صار يضايقك
انا مستعد اسكت مااتكلم

[/frame]

لامؤاخذه يا استاذنا
نعتذر وبشدة :notme: 

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> [frame="7 70"]
> 
> وماله لما ارد زيك ..
> ماانت استاذنا يافندم
> دى هى كلمه بس منك
> منها يدوب احنا نتعلم
> ولو كلامى صار يضايقك
> انا مستعد اسكت مااتكلم
> 
> ...


أخى وحبيب قلبى 
[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]شاعر الرومانسية[/grade]
إنت زعلت ؟
إنت فهمتنى غلط 
ده انت من الناس إللى باعتز بردهم وتعليقهم 
على أى مشاركة منى فى المنتدى
أنا آسف لو رسالتى وصلت غلط
أكيد البوسطجى لسه 
مش عارف الشوارع كويس
شارعنا 
5
555
5
شارع الحبايب
الجواب وصلك ؟
خلاص 
سمن على عسل ؟
ماتزعلش

----------


## دفكرى

قلبك قاسى عليا لكن
حبك جوه قلبى ساكن
داانت ياحبيبى ف قلبى
حاجز كل الاماكن

قاسى عليا طاب وماله
ماالقسوه طبع فيك
وانا قلبى احتار فى حاله
مش قادر يقسى عليك
انساك عمرى ماحقدر
ولاحتى ياحبيبى افكر
ابعد يوم عن عنيك

استاذ رضا 
تحياتى لك على هذه الكلمات الجميله
عجبتنى جدا اتمنى لك المزيد من الابداع

تقبل مداخلتى المتواضعه
كل الاحترام

فكرى

----------


## hemeda2000

مشكور أخي على هذه الكلمات المؤثره المعبره

----------


## فنان فقير

> جزر ومد هواك لهوايا 
> برق ورعد غيرتى عليك
> لو بتفكر تبنى حكاية
> تنهى بيها شوقى إليك
> يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
> خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
> يبقى بترسم من أيامك
> الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
> وإن قررت معنى كلامك
> ...


الاخ الحبيب الغالى / رضا 
اولا اشكرك على السؤال عنى
ودا طبع ولاد البلد الجدعان
ثانيا تسلم ايدك على الجزر والمد 
قصيده شيقه جميل كما عودنا قلمك 
الذهبى دومت بكل خير يا ابو عبد الرحمن
اخوك
احمد

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

> أخى وحبيب قلبى 
> [grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]شاعر الرومانسية[/grade]
> إنت زعلت ؟
> إنت فهمتنى غلط 
> ده انت من الناس إللى باعتز بردهم وتعليقهم 
> على أى مشاركة منى فى المنتدى
> أنا آسف لو رسالتى وصلت غلط
> أكيد البوسطجى لسه 
> مش عارف الشوارع كويس
> ...


يافندم ربنا مايجيب زعل
والبوسطجى شاطر ومش حيتوه تانى  :1: 

ربنا يكرمك وتزيدنا من كلماتك الممتعه

خالص مودتى .. وارق تحياتى،،، :f2:

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

> [frame="15 80"]جزر ومد هواك لهوايا 
> برق ورعد غيرتى عليك
> لو بتفكر تبنى حكاية
>  تنهى بيها شوقى إليك
> يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
> خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
> يبقى بترسم من أيامك
> الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
> وإن قررت معنى كلامك
> ...


الأخ الشاعر
رضا لابى ::no1:: 
مع إنى لسة عضو جديد فى المنتدى 
إلا إنى لاحظت إن هناك عدد كبير من الإخوة
شعراء بحق وأدباء بمعنى الكلمة
ولابد من الإحتفاء بهم والإهتمام باعمالهم 
وانت منهم عزيزى :y:   :y:   :y: 
ودوماً أجد لكلماتك صدى فى قلبى
لك كل الود :f2:

----------


## reda laby

> قلبك قاسى عليا لكن
> حبك جوه قلبى ساكن
> داانت ياحبيبى ف قلبى
> حاجز كل الاماكن
> 
> قاسى عليا طاب وماله
> ماالقسوه طبع فيك
> وانا قلبى احتار فى حاله
> مش قادر يقسى عليك
> ...


أخى الفاضل
فكرى
أشكرك على مداخلتك الشعرية 
التى تتوافق ومقطوعتى الشعرية
فى مضمونها
وهذا إن دل على شئ
 فإنما يدل على التلاحم الأدبى والفكرى فيما بيننا
لك عظيم شكرى وتقديرى لشخصكم كريم

----------


## reda laby

> مشكور أخي على هذه الكلمات المؤثره المعبره


أشكرك أخى 
hemeda2000
ولك خالص إعتزازى برأيك 
وألف ألف شكر

----------


## reda laby

> الاخ الحبيب الغالى / رضا 
> اولا اشكرك على السؤال عنى
> ودا طبع ولاد البلد الجدعان
> ثانيا تسلم ايدك على الجزر والمد 
> قصيده شيقه جميل كما عودنا قلمك 
> الذهبى دومت بكل خير يا ابو عبد الرحمن
> اخوك
> احمد


أشكرك أخى وحبيب قلبى 
أحمد الشيخ
الفنان الفقير
لك خالص إحتراماتى 
وإعتزازى وتقديرى
 لشخصكم الكريم
ومدى أهمية كلمتكم تعقيباً على كلماتى
حيث أعتبرها دافعاً للأمام 
متى كانت بالإيجاب او بالسلب
لأنها سوف تكون درساً يستفاد منه
إنت كده  :good:   :good:   ::no1::   :good:   :good:

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

أستاذ 
رضا لابى
أبو عبد الرحمن
ممكن نكون أصحاب
وأضيفك فى قايمة الأصدقاء؟
 :f2:  :f2:  :f2:

----------


## reda laby

شئ يشرفنى أخى 
بهجت الأباصيرى
لك خالص إحترامى وتقديرى
 :4:  :4:  :4:  :4:

----------


## علاء عيسى

يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
يبقى بترسم من أيامك
الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
" الفاضل رضا "
جاءت حروفك قليلة العدد
كثيرة المعانى
تحياتى

----------


## reda laby

أخى الفاضل 
علاء عيسى
أشكرك على كلماتك القليلة 
التى أسعدتنى كثيراً :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey:  :hey: 
لك عظيم شكرى وتقديرى وإحترامى
 :f2:

----------


## عزيز على القلب

> [frame="15 80"]جزر ومد هواك لهوايا 
> برق ورعد غيرتى عليك
> لو بتفكر تبنى حكاية
>  تنهى بيها شوقى إليك
> يبقى بتنسج من أحلامك
> خيط دخان بيموت شوقنا
> يبقى بترسم من أيامك
> الأحزان إللى بتخنقنا
> وإن قررت معنى كلامك
> ...


أستاذ رضا لابى
حقيقى رائع 
كلماتك القصيرة 
ذات معانى جميلة 
وصور جمالية غاية فى الروعة 
والإبداع والإبتكار

----------


## reda laby

> أستاذ رضا لابى
> حقيقى رائع 
> كلماتك القصيرة 
> ذات معانى جميلة 
> وصور جمالية غاية فى الروعة 
> والإبداع والإبتكار


أخى 
عزيز على القلب
لقد أخجلتم تواضعنا
ألف شكر على ردك الظريف الجميل
ولك منى خالص التحية والتقدير

----------


## بهجت الأباصيرى

أد ايه حالة العشق
المتواجدة فى كلماتك 
حالة إمتزاج وتلاحم بين الموج والشط
حالة الجزر والمد 

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
رائع رائع

----------


## reda laby

أخى بهجت
أشكرك على كلمتك الجميلة
وياريت أكون عند حسن ظنك بى
لك منى خالص إحترامى وتقديرى

----------


## reda laby

[IMEEM]lq-lzvHsXZ[/IMEEM]والأغنية المسموعة لها تأثير جامد عندى لما باسمعها
وأكيد نت فهمت 
بالنسبة للحكاية ال حكيتهالك فى الرسالة الخاصة
سلام

----------


## me9000

ايه ده المنتدى ده بجد فيه مواهب والله  
الاستاذ رضا لامي تحياتي لك ولما كتبت بس انا ملاحظ التركيز على الرومانسية 
هو مافيش حد ساخر غيري هنا ولا ايه

----------


## reda laby

> ايه ده المنتدى ده بجد فيه مواهب والله  
> الاستاذ رضا لامي تحياتي لك ولما كتبت بس انا ملاحظ التركيز على الرومانسية 
> هو مافيش حد ساخر غيري هنا ولا ايه


لو قمت برحلة مع أعمالى 
فى الصفحات السابقة 
سوف تقرأ لى اعمالاً متنوعة
وهناك اعمال قادمة مختلفة المواضيع 
ومختلفة الأسلوب
كل سنة وإنت طيب

----------

